

Please Rate my new startup - zelaikha
http://kck.st/V39moL

======
unwind
I'm probably coming across as totally devoid of emotion and just generally
grumpy, but language like:

 _I use a fractional amount of healing herbs and large dose of love and reiki,
making these chocolates extremely uplifting._

Is _not_ what I'm looking for when it comes to talk about ingredients in food
items. In fact, it's rather the opposite.

~~~
zelaikha
Thank you for responding! I write about the organic ingredients I use, as well
as the local, fresh, wildcrafted, organic Chinese herbs earlier in the
kickstarter. I just wanted to convey that the chocolates are safe to eat! I
should word that better. But I do put a lot of love and good energy into
making the chocolate.

~~~
zelaikha
What can I do to make it better?

------
thaumaturgy
No offense intended, but this is not a startup -- not unless you have some
kind of plan for turning this into a scalable enterprise that would attract
the attention of investors and lead to a novel business model over the next
two years or less.

What you have is a business (maybe, if it works).

I mention this not to be a pedantic jerk, but because following advice for
startups can be bad for traditional businesses, and following traditional
business advice can be bad for startups. You want to be clear in your mind
about what it is that you're building so that you make fewer mistakes.

I don't know anything about your intended market, so I can't be helpful. Best
of luck to you.

------
bdfh42
I thought Kickstarter was past the start-up phase.

Oh - you mean - please buy some of my expensive chocks.

Misleading post or what?

~~~
zelaikha
Thanks for responding. The ingredients I use are expensive and I am not
willing to compromise on the integrity of the chocolate. Hershey's is cheap,
but look at the ingredients. Thank you, Dan. Yes, tempering machines and a
commercial space is just to start. There's the ingredients and the packaging
as well.

